# تسجيل صوتى لايمن كفرونى وماهر فايز عن قصة تحولهم



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2006)

وجدت بالصدفة على احدى المواقع تسجيلات صوتيةللمرنمين ايمن كفرونى وماهر فايز عن قصة تحولهم الى الاتجاه الصحيح
وكيفية عمل الله فى حياة كل منهم


اختبار المرنم ايمن كفرونى
الجزء الاول
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_ayman_testmonies1.wma

الجزء التانى
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_ayman_testmonies2.mp3

الجزء الثالث
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_ayman_testmonies2.mp3


اختبار المرنم ماهر فايز
الجزء الاول
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_maher_testmonies1.mp3

الجزء التانى
http://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_maher_testmonies1.mp3


هذه الاختبارات لهم مع الله فهل لك اختبارات معه


----------



## sparrow (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## FIRAS (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا الك على جهدك الرب يباركك*


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسى يا جماعه على الردود المشجعه دية ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Safwat Barsoum (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تسجيل صوتى لايمن كفرونى وماهر فايز عن قصة تحولهم*

عاوز اسمع و احمل ترانيم المعلم رضا برسوم وشكرا


                                                                                  صفوت برسوم


----------



## fns (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تسجيل صوتى لايمن كفرونى وماهر فايز عن قصة تحولهم*

هو بجد  حاجة جميلة انك تحطى قصة حياة ناس مشهورين زى دول حتى يكونوا مثال صالح لكل انسان خاطى كان بعيد عن ربنا وقرر انه يرجع ليه...... بس انا كان عندى قصة حياة ايمن من ساعة ما ابتدى يرنم وبدا ينزل مجموعة ترانيم الانتصار    ​


----------



## ph_diesel (19 أبريل 2009)

لابلبيلبي


----------



## ph_diesel (19 أبريل 2009)

حلوة جدا


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا oesi_no

ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي...خاااااااالص


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 أبريل 2009)

اللينكات مش شغاله


----------



## Maestros (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شباب بليز يلي في يرجع يعملن upload
ناطركن 
(K)
و عيد ميلاد سعيد


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك ربنا معاك


----------

